# Green Tongue? Harmful?



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Budgie got a stained green tongue from one of their toys!! 
Hello! So I will be bringing my budgies to the avian vet next week (most likely - still need to book an appointment tomorrow over phone) due to my concerns of one of my female budgies Yuuki.
Just now, I was playing with my other female budgie Jaeha and noticed she had a green stain at the tip of her beak as well as her tongue! A green tongue! I believe it was one of the toys as I sprayed some water on my other bird Yuuki and it may have gotten in the way and got a bit wet and Jaeha just played with it a few moments later. I got the toy out of the cage and replaced it with another so they have a less chance of getting stained. My question is, would the stain be harmful? Especially since her tongue is now green... Would her drinking water just make it fade gradually? Is it harmless or do I need to watch out for something? 
I am really paranoid especially with the additional concerns of my other budgie. 
Thanks!


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

TBH, I’d be more concerned if the paint didn’t come off the toy.
Wooden bird toys are usually coloured with food safe dyes. The downside of this is, yes they do tend to wash out when wet.
Remove the toy for now, just to check that the dye IS the cause. The beak & tongue should return to normal colouration soon, just like our tongues do if we eat something coloured.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Julia.
It sounds as if the dye on the toy has stained Yucki's tongue.
The dyes used on safe budgie toys are done with water-soluble food coloring and it is normal for the dye to stain feathers and other surfaces when they become damp.
The dyes are harmless and over time it will fade off Yuki's tongue as she eats and drinks.*


----------



## YuukiJaeha (Jul 31, 2016)

Thank you so much you two! It was my other budgie Jaeha that got the stained tongue and not Yuuki (sorry if I made it confusing ^^) 
I'm super glad to hear that!  My birds have gotten stained feathers before from the colours but never inside the mouth so I was a bit worried. Just had to confirm so I don't obsess and worry the heck about it. 

I have removed the toy for now and replaced it with another of their favourite toys


----------

